# Riding lessons in Dallas, TX area?



## squekers998

LOL! I was supposed to move to Dallas last year!!! I was looking for new barns here’s my data that I had:
Confederate park farms- They frequently travel to A/AA shows and also have a new IEA team, which is for middle school and high school students (Sorry, OP if you're not in that age-range, I'm assuming you are). They also go to lower level local shows (You can take on of their school horses to these shows) She has some school horses that will get you to an appropriate riding level where you can lease a horse that is skilled enough to take you to the higher rater shows, as well. CPF is NOT a big operation like showtime. It's a MUCH smaller barn, however they are extremely competitive. Wish I still rode there. I'm still in dfw, just a busy work schedule and it's a little far for me at the moment It was $55 a lesson or $250 for 5 lessons. She may discount more if you ride more than 1 time a week. I'm not sure
Trinity River Farms, for example. You can get 3 lessons a week for $480 a month (40$ each). Their site says they're starting an IEA team this year, but they don't go to any A/AA shows. You can tell from the website it's not as serious as other barns. I used to ride here, as well...but that was almost 5-6 years ago. Julie was a great instructor! She used a lot of theory with her lessons. I learned my half-halts here Unfortunately; I was a poor college kid and moved back home for the summer. I just never got going again the next semester.
North Texas Hunter Jumpers and a DFW Hunter Jumper circuit. North Texas Hunter Jumper Association has a website with trainer ads. Some of the local schooling show trainers also go to 'A' and "AA" shows that are close by like the Tyler shows. Confederate park farms would be a good possibility, but she is west of Fort Worth.

Matt Cypert is almost always gone during the show season and I don't think he has school horses. Showtime Farms has school horses and a great covered arena, but you would be riding with the lesson program, not Colleen.
www.bridlewoodequestrian.com they seem like they have a good program and good trainers once you get the training you can continue there or go to a more BNT.
So as far as DFW goes, Matt is very good and his barn is fantastic but he is gone pretty much all the time.

My friend rode with Paula Berbaum and Amy Moore but they don't even have an active website anymore. Amy works for Colleen McQuay and Tim McCutcheon so she's pretty much never around. However, she does have horses for lease. 

I would suggest taking lots of lessons with lots of different trainers. One not suggested is Bob Brawley, also never home but has great assistants. Another is Jeff White at White Horse Farms in Prosper. Also gone a lot with no assistant (I don't think Matt has one either) but he'll find ways for you to ride as much as you want on his quality horses.
Jessica Pye has her own business called Pye Equestrian. She rode with Mike Huber for years and she works out of Argyle. She's a gorgeous rider and almost made it to Rolex a few years back!


----------



## TexDeuce

Hi Squekers, thanks so much for the informative post. I guess I should have given a bit of background and what I am looking for. I graduated college about 6 years ago and have always wanted to be competent in riding a horse. I dated a horse trainer for a bit and she also sparked my interest. I have only ridden a handful of times.

I am really just looking to get competent enough to handle a horse riding on a trail. Maybe down the road get some land and some horses. I guess this would be western type riding? 

Thanks again for the response, if you or anyone else has any other advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## squekers998

There are a lot of barns in Dallas that have horses, the best thing to do is just take basic lessons and see how that goes. It better to get the foundation down first so that you can be prepared if anything would.
Some barns won't advertise themselves on the web(idk why) but if you really need to you can always post an ad on craigslist and see how many barns would contact you 

Hutchins, TX • Foster Farm
Foster Farm South specializes in providing English and Western horseback riding lessons. They also offer horseback riding camps, dressage lessons, horse shows, and more.

Weatherford, TX • TnT Ranch
This business has a team of professional trainers who offer private lessons for an improved horsemanship skills. Their horse trainers provide full-care training.

Allen, TX • Texan Star Equine
Texan Star Equine offers horse riding classes for all levels starting at age 4 and up. They also provide ponies for get-togethers, children's birthday parties, and other activities.

Cedar Hill, TX • Round About Stables
Round About Stables offers a full barn service which includes boarding, leases, and horse lessons.They offer some of the best horseback riding lessons from basic to expert.

Ferris, TX • Regal Farm
Regal Farm offers horse back riding lessons for all ages and abilities. Their house riding classes include English and western pleasure, jumping, dressage, safe trail riding, ground work and more.

Allen, TX • ISE Equine Endeavors
Margaret Kitts is one of the professional horse riders who offer dressage, jumper and hunter lessons. This professional also provides English and Western horse riding lessons.

Plano, TX • Horse Potential
Want to learn how to ride horses? Leslie Skinner has been teaching and riding horses for more than three decades. She provides English or western riding lessons for beginning and advanced levels.

Allen, TX • Jill Page Equestrian Center
This business offers various horse riding lessons for the beginner and the training equestrian. Aside from horseback lessons, this riding center offers natural horsemanship, trail rides and more.

Seagoville, TX • All American Arabians, LLC
This company provides horseback riding classes for all ages and levels. They specialize in multiple Western riding disciplines. They also offer horse boarding and training packages.

Waxahachie, TX • Emily's Horse Training
Emily Stout is among the horse riding instructors who has experience in barrel racing and other speed events. Check out her horse back lessons now if you want to develop skills and positive rapport

M-Bar-K Farms- Dallas Area Horseback Riding Lessons, Boarding, Training
Located in Cedar Hill, TX just a 
20 minutes south of Dallas
North Dallas Equestiran- Lessons


----------



## nicoles

Hi, TexDeuce! I'm in Keller (north Fort Worth). My daughters are taking lessons with palogal in Midlothian (south Dallas). She's a long-time member of this board. Her website is DFW Horse Training - Home. I know she gives lessons to adult beginners. 

She is also who I sent my horses to for training, even though it meant paying to haul them 90 minutes away (they're boarded out by Weatherford), when there are lots of closer trainers. She did a fantastic job with them and my gelding will go back to her for trail training in a couple months


----------



## Cynical25

I'll vouch for Palogal, too. I don't lesson with her, but I board where she keeps her training horses and trust her ability 

Surprisingly, you'll have an easier time finding English lessons than western in the "wild west" Dallas/Fort Worth area! I have a friend who raves about JC Stables in Van Alstyne, and one who adores North Dallas Equestrian Center in McKinney - both offer western and English riding. M Bar K is nice.


----------



## palogal

Thanks guys  Yes, we are in Waxahachie. My husband also works with the folks who don't want to ride English or prefer a male instructor. Feel free to PM your contact info and we will give you a call.


----------

